# Choix Ipad



## evariste59 (10 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Musicien (clavieriste), j'ai découvert petit à petit l'univers musical sur Osx (Logic, Mainstage, ...) puis sur Ios (depuis mon achat d'un iphone 6).

Sceptique sur l'utilité d'une tablette depuis la première heure, je commence du coup sérieusement à avoir envie d'un Ipad, pour développer mon appétit musical (plus d'app, meilleurs interface, ...).

Typiquement, je pense utiliser des applis comme SampleTank, Animoog, Cubase et toute la joyeuse bande d'applis sur Ios, pour un usage live principalement.

Du coup je me pose la question du choix d'Ipad, parmi tous les modèles possible de la gamme, et voici mes interrogations :

- Quelle puissance ? Puce A7 ? Le monstre de puissance Air 2 est il réellement nécessaire ? Ou je risque le lag ? (Je sais que sur ordinateur, l'utilisation de synthés et sons virtuels demande de la ressource, en mm tps, toutes les vidéos vues sur le net montrent souvent de vieux Ipad qui tournent très bien !).

- Quelle taille : Mini 2 ou Air ? Sachant qu'au niveau de l'interface, j'utilise pour l'instant un Iphone donc autant dire que rien que le passage au Mini sera révolutionnaire pour moi, et que l'idée n'est pas de jouer sur l'Ipad (pour ça j'ai mon clavier maitre), mais de contrôler les différents paramètres. L'avantage du Mini 2 étant, à config égale du Air (je me trompe ?), moins cher !

- Stockage ? Je sais que cela va vite, aussi le 32 Go me parait préférable, mais le soucis étant toujours le budget.

Nous somme tous d'accord pour dire que le meilleur Ipad est le Air 128Go lol, mais l'idée est de cibler en fonction de mes besoins réels, et surtout, de mon budget (400 max).

D'avance merci de m'aider dans mon choix.


----------



## RubenF (10 Décembre 2014)

Je pense qu'un iPad Air 1 32Go ferais amplement l'affaire.. Le A7 est encore très puissant, et bon il est encore excellent comme iPad, le Air2 serait peut être mieux mais bon.. 


Pour la taille, pas d'hésitation il te faut un grand truc. 

Stockage : 32Go sera parfait pour stocker tout ce que tu veux


----------



## evariste59 (11 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour cet avis 

Le Air 2 serait mieux ... à quel niveau ? Parce que si du coup je dois partir sur un Air 2 à 64Go, le budget grimperait (trop) fortement ... !


----------



## RubenF (11 Décembre 2014)

Bah tu aurai un processeur surpuissant, 2Go de RAM, et une finesse à toute épreuve.. Mais bon.. Vu ton utilisation l'iPad Air devrait vraiment bien faire l'affaire.


----------

